# BLACKIE - miss u so much



## me2u

BLACKIE - a german shepherd female, guarded her mistress's body till her last breath

amazing from Romania... http://www.libertatea.ro/stire/a-pazit-o-pana-la-ultima-suflare-247853.html

Shortly:

"The loyalty of a dog for her owner exceeded any limit. E.C. (83 y.o.), missing since 03.07.2007 was found dead near village. Amazed, the people discovered next to the woman's body the corpse of the german shepherd Blackie, who died by her owner which she guarded till her last breath.

The old lady went together with Blackie, her 12 y.o. german shepherd, to a nearby heal where she tripped, lost her balance, fell and couldn't get up. 

Blackie stood 10 days nearby the mistress body.

Feeling that the woman is dying, Blackie sitted at mistress head, like showing her how much she loves her. But E.C. gave her last breath...the bodies were discovered past days.
At the head of the woman, with her nose to her front feet, was found and the body of woman's german shepherd, Blackie, who seems that guarded her mistress till her last moment of life. The legists say that the dog died 3 days ago, so she stood without water or food for almost 10 days. "








R.I.P. BIBI, our beautiful and smart dog!...you'll always be a part of us...


----------



## me2u

my beautiful Blackie...


----------



## HeidiW

Amazing! The loyalty! This was your dog?


----------



## me2u

Yes, i had her since she was 5 weeks and at 2 y.o. i thought it would be better for her to stay with my grandma, to play in the yard and not to get bored in the apartment. At beginning was hard not to have her with me all the time but after a while I was happy to see that she is doing really well and that she loves the country life, where she did whatever she wanted. Every time i just couldn't wait to see her, to play with her, to spoil her.
I think about her every day and i wonder what i did wrong, why i didn't find them...this wasn't suppose to happen, not like this...


----------



## k9sarneko

I am so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl and also your grandmother.

Its hard to understand why things happen sometimes, blackie was with your grandma at the end and crossed to keep her company on the other side. What a wonderful dedicated girl!

I believe that sometimes God sends angels in fur coats, Blackie was your grandmothers. She couldn't save her so she helped her across. Maybe you can take comfort in that.

Hugs and prayers of peace to you,


----------



## Sasha's Family

Yes i feel very sorry for your Loss of a great dog.

This is probly the worst part of having a pet that well you know passes away this is why i useally go in the topics of here and try to make them feel better.










Im always sure he will be happy out there


----------



## TANDB

Couldn't have said it better than this.



> Originally Posted By: k9sarneko
> Its hard to understand why things happen sometimes, blackie was with your grandma at the end and crossed to keep her company on the other side. What a wonderful dedicated girl!
> 
> I believe that sometimes God sends angels in fur coats, Blackie was your grandmothers. She couldn't save her so she helped her across. Maybe you can take comfort in that.


me2u, your girl was absolutely beautiful. I'm sorry you lost your grandmother and your girl.


----------



## RebelGSD

This is so tragic, losing them both.
I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## me2u

Thank you all for your beautiful words!

I just keep thinking how did she feel alone out there, 'cause she never spent a night alone or outside. I would give anything to hold her in my arms just for a moment and let her know that she was not abandoned...sometimes life can be so unfair


----------



## HeidiW

I am sorry for your loss, did not realize they were both your family, how sad. Stay strong, they were together. God Bless.


----------



## sd3567

I am so sorry for your loss. What a wonderful dog to take care of her human and be so faithful to the end. RIP Blackie.


----------



## me2u

*BLACKIE - the one and only*

june-july 1997, just a furball
























Blackie - through years, always ready to play




























































































































































2008 - 2009















































21.04.2009 - 10 days before her 12th birthday


















Thank you *BLACKIE* !!!


----------



## Grum_Majestat

WOW what a story. I am so sorry for the loss of your Grandmom and Blackie. What a tradegy.


----------



## me2u

_For all those who have lost a dear soul too early..._

http://www.stumbleupon.com/stumbler/bonbonnie/review/28980056/

I totally agree with: *"Well, dogs already know how to do that"*...

RIP _Blackie_!


----------



## JazzNScout

Gorgeous, noble, heroic. Brings tears to my eyes. I'm so sorry for your losses!


----------



## caview

What a beautiful sole!!

God bless!

Tanya


----------



## shilohsmom

I'm so sorry for your losses.


----------



## ninhar

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## BJDimock

I am so sorry for your family's loss and pain.








But don't regret allowing Blackie to stay with your grandmother. Sometimes 2 souls share a connection so great, that they are allowed to continue together.








I would be humbled and honored to cross the bridge with my 4 legged kids. I can only hope that I do well enough here to meet up with those who have gone before. 
Blackie chose to join your grandmother. That is an amazing loyality that won't be unrewarded.







to you tonight.


----------



## me2u

I don't regret allowing Blackie to stay with my grandma because I know she was happy there even if it was hard for both of us when it was time to leave the province and return in the city...is just that i will never forget myself for not finding her, i feel like i haven't done enough


----------



## me2u

:halogsd:Happy birthday Bibi! Always love u...


----------



## me2u

Always in my heart :angel:...


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

Bibi is running free at the rainbow bridge and celebrating her birthday.

The pain of their loss eases with time, but our memories never fade.


----------



## Stosh

She did not die alone- she had you with her in her heart and your grandmother by her side.


----------



## myshepharley

I am so sorry. What an amazing story. Could not read it with out having tears in my eyes. At least you know that they are still together, running free in the green grass!!:angel:


----------



## shilohsmom

What a touching story. I am so very sorry for your losses. Try not to be hard on yourself, I'm sure you did everything you could have done. Blackie was one amazing dog. Thank you for sharing his pictures and story. I hope you can find comfort soon in knowing how loved his was and with the memories you shared. 

Take care,


----------



## DougGeneration

VERY touching I must say, hat's off to both of them for they clearly had a very close relationship. Rest In Peace BLACKIE, I would never forget you and most especially, your story!


----------



## me2u

Thinking of you...happy Bday Bibi! :halogsd:


----------



## msvette2u

She was a beautiful dog...


----------



## katdog5911

Am so sorry for the loss of your grandmother and Blackie. I would be so proud to own such a faithful companion. Take comfort in knowing that your grandmother was not alone at the end. And Blackie was where she needed to be....with your grandma. They obviously had a very special bond. And you did such a great thing for Blackie all those years ago....giving her to your grandma so Blackie could have a great life in the country.


----------



## OriginalWacky

I hope the hurt is less now, and you have many happy memories to comfort you.


----------



## katieliz

so very touching that you remember every year. my mother always taught me that we are never separated from those we truly love. many blessings to you, may the memories of those you love always be in your heart and mind.


----------



## Wetdog

-------" I just keep thinking how did she feel alone out there, 'cause she never spent a night alone or outside. I would give anything to hold her in my arms just for a moment and let her know that she was not abandoned...sometimes life can be so unfair"-------

I don't think she was alone. I think your grandmother waited---and they went on together.


----------



## me2u

Forever my :gsdhead:!!!... Happy early birthday, Bibi! :halogsd:


----------



## blehmannwa

A loving tribute.


----------



## me2u

Happy birthday Bibi! Always thinking of you... :halogsd:


----------



## Wetdog

Happy Birthday Blackie.

Thank you for taking care of Grandmother.

Even now.


----------



## Brando & Julietta's Dad

I am sorry to hear about your lossof your grandma and Blackie. Its amazing the loyalty of the dogs. I hope you can find some peace knowing that Blackie was where she wanted to be with your grandma to the end.


----------



## me2u

Happy birthday my wonderful dog! Always thinking of you Bibi... :gsdhead:


----------



## Loneforce

Such a touching story of a loyal companion. I am sorry for your loss of your grandma and Blackie.......Happy Birthday Blackie


----------



## lorihd

wow!!!! I am so sorry to read this, my condolences to you and your family. our dogs are such loyal companions, so very tragic and sad


----------



## me2u

*;(*

Happy birthday Bibi! Always love u...


----------



## me2you

Always in my heart... Happy birthday Bibi!!! :crying:


----------



## me2you

**

Thinking of you...Happy birthday Bibi! 0:halogsd:


----------



## me2you

Happy birthday, Bibi! Always thinking of you... ?


----------



## me2you

Happy birthday my beautiful and smart dog! Love you Bibi 😢


----------



## me2you

Happy birthday, Bibi! Please take care of Ciuci 😭 Always love u! ❤❤❤


----------



## mikegray660

*Heart felt condolences
I'm sure grandma and blackie are together in heaven -pain free and both so happy to still be together*


----------



## me2you

Happy birthday, Blackie! Always having you and Ciuci in my heart ❤❤ Missing both of you sooo much 😭


----------

